# Why is word huf***** filtered?



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why is the word huf***** filtered on the forums? I think I've seen a thread that touched the subject, but never really told a strict answer to it. Also, it's pretty hard to search for threads that contain a filtered word...

And excuse me if this matter is not to discuss here. Again, just out of curiosity.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2011)

Extremely long story short. 

Huf posted here, had a huge meltdown which lead to a troll-fest from him, and his name was filtered after he wanted no affiliation with this site. Want for info? Search or send a PM.


----------

